# Welche Fische für den Teich



## Teichforum.info (31. Juli 2004)

Hi, 

wir werden wahrscheinlich einen Garten von meinen Großeltern übernehmen und dann dort einen großen Teich anlegen. 
Geplant sind ca. 6m x 3-4m + Bachlauf ca. 5mx 1-2m. 
Jetzt meine Frage. Welche Fisch wären für so nen Teich geeignet? 

Ich hätte gern __ Hechte gehalten. Ist das möglich? 
Flußbarsche wären auch sehr schön. __ Stichlinge und Bitterlinge sollten den Besatz noch abrunden. 
Was für Fische gäbe es denn noch, die man man in dem Teich halten kann? 
Sollte alles einheimische Arten sin. 

Könnt ihr mir noch Vorschläge machen? 


Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Sebastian,

scheinbar hast Du Deine Frage in mehreren Foren gepostet.

Schau mal in einem andern nach, da gibt es eine Antwort.

MfG
Goldi


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

HI Goldi,

in der Tat. Ich poste *immer* in mehreren Foren die gleich Frage, da man oft unterschiedlichsten Meinungen bekommt. 
So kann man dann Vergleichen und selbst noch entscheiden was richtiger ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

@ goldi,

bitte ein bischen höfflicher!
Warum sollte Sebastian in anderen Foren nicht posten?Jeder kann hier posten...auch wenn er es schon woanders getan hat! *OK*.



Hallo Sebastian,

da gibt es viele möglichkeiten...einheimische Fische, Goldorfen , Erlitzen ,Shunbunki , __ Goldfisch , etc.

Aber vorab,wie teif wird denn der Teich...denke daran das Du *mindestens *1,00 m Wassertiefe brauchst , damit Deine Fische auch im Winter überleben können.Achte darauf das Du ca. 1000 l Wasser pro kg Fisch hast ... also nicht übertreiben (Überbesatz) die Fische werden größer!!
Benutze hier auf jedenfall mal die Suchfunktion...fische, fischbestand etc.
Du wirst einiges Finden!Bei weiteren Fragen einfach nochmal Posten. 


Ps. Du solltest *keine* __ HECHTE,KOI,STÖR einsetzten , dafür ist Dein Teich (größe) nicht geeignet!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hi Thorsten,

der Teich soll an der tiefsten Stelle 2-2,5 Meter werden.

Das mit dem __ Hecht ist schade, da mir die Tiere einfach gut gefallen. 
Aber ich hab auch schon erfahren, dass dann der Teci hnur mit dem Hecht bestückt werden könnte, da dieser alles frisst. Ist auch einleuchtend  .
Ich hab mir schon überlegt, ob ich vielleicht 2-4 Flußbarsche und dann noch einen kleinen Schwarm Rotfedern einsetze.
Würde das klappen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

auch wenn es vom Thema abweicht:

Wo war ich unhöflich? Hab ich irgendwo gesagt, dass man nicht in mehreren Foren posten darf? 

Ich wollte lediglich mitteilen, das es woanders eine Antwort gibt.

Goldi


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Goldi,

habs nen bischen anders verstanden ! Aber egal... wenns dem so ist, sorry


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

flussbarsche udn rotfedern...einerseits kritisch andererseits könnte das funktionieren..jedenfalls vermehren sich beide arten sehrschnell auch in relativ kleinen teichen...ich würde zuerst mal die rotfedern einsetzen und dann im 2ten jahr die flussbarsche dazugeben..und dann auch nur welche in einer größe die die ursprünglichen rotfedern nicht fressen können!
aja..weiß nicht wo du wohnst aber rotfedern hab ich jede menge zum abgeben!  

lg thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Sebastian,

mit fischen kenn ich mich eigentlich gar nicht so gut aus, melde mich aber trotzdem, weil ich Bitterlingfan bin. bitterlinge sind völlig unscheinbar. Ist der Teich auch noch trübe, oder sollte er es werden, wirst du die bitterlinge fast gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Aber ich finde die Vermehrung von bitterlingen echt faszinierend: sie benötigen Teichmuscheln zur Fortpflanzung. Bitterlinge laichen in Teichmuscheln ab, Teichmuscheln laichen - vereinfacht gesagt - in Bitterlingen ab. Beide Tiere stehen unter strengstem naturschutz.
Teichmuscheln filtern das Wasser, brauchen aber 10 cm Sand, um sich wohlzufühlen. Wie sich Bitterlinge mit anderen Fischen verstehen, kann ich nicht sagen.
__ Hechte fressen - glaube ich alles. Vielleicht solltest du dir später mal einen anschaffen bei deinen Plänen  8) Ansonsten ist es dein persönliches Recht und nahezu deine Pflicht, alle Foren zu durchforsten, um zu deiner persönlichen Entscheidung zu gelangen. Wir leben hier in einer freiheitlich demokratischen Republik - jedenfalls mehr oder weniger. Viel Glück auf der Suche nach einer Antwort wünscht dir
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure Antworten.

@Thomas: Linz ist weit weg von mir. Ich wohen in der Nähe Stuttgart.
Aber danke für das Angebot.

@Tina: Weist du ob ich Teich und Malermuscheln in Teichen vermehren kann? Wäre echt klasse 


Ich kann doch, falls ich zu viel NAchwuchs hab die FIsche einfach in einen Fluß oder See kippen, oder nicht? Sind ja alles einheimische Arten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hi Sebastian,

also, die Teich- bzw. Malermuscheln kannst du nur in Zusammenhang mit bitterlingen vermehren, weil die beiden in Symbiose miteinander leben, sprich aufeinander angewiesen sind, ohne sich dabei jedoch zu schaden. 
Während der Laichzeit der Bitterlinge im Mai/Juni legt das Bitterlingweibchen eine Legeröhre in die Muschel ein, um dort seine Eier abzulegen. Das rötlich gefärbte Männchen besamt die Eier. Die Eier wachsen innerhalb der __ Muscheln zu kleinen Fischen heran, die irgendwann von den Muscheln "freigelassen" werden. Im Gegenzug werden die Muscheln stimuliert. Aus Eiern der weibl. Muscheln und den Spermien der männl. Muscheln  entstehen sogenannte Glochidien. Diese Glochidien setzen sich wiederum in den Kiemen der Bitterlinge ab, bis die Muschellarven wiederum groß genug sind, den Wirtsfisch zu verlassen. Eine Muschel produziert wiederum ca. 100.000 Glochidien. (Das kann den Teich auch schon mal kurzzeitig trüben, je nach Anzahl der Muscheln). Die Muscheln werden mit ca. 3 Jahren geschlechtsreif; Bitterlinge mit 2. Die Muscheln in die Freiheit zu entlassen, ist - soweit ICH weiß - kein Problem. Die hier käuflichen Bitterlinge sind aber - soweit ICH weiß - größtenteils Importe aus Fernost, so dass man sie nicht ohne weiteres in einheimische Teiche oder Weiher aussetzen sollte. Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln sind hier vom Aussterben bedroht und stehen unter strengstem Naturschutz. 
Allerdings würde ich mir bei der Größe deines Teiches erstmal keine sorgen um eine Bitterlingsüberbevölkerung maachen. Die Fische werden max. um die 10 cm groß. Ich habe in meinen Teich (etwas kleiner als deiner, ohne Bachlauf) 5 Bitterlinge + 5 Teichmuscheln ausgesetzt.  das Resultat sind +/- 10 Bitterlingbabys im 1. Jahr. Dann kommen noch gelbrandkäferlarven und irgendwann Libellenlarven......und schon werden die Babys weniger......   . In meinem Teich gibt es keine Pumpe und keinen Filter. Die einzigen filter, über die ich verfüge, sind die Muscheln und jede Menge Pflanzen. Meine Wasserwerte sind völlig in Ordnung, und da ich Teichdeckelschnecken und köcherfliegenlarven als Bioindikatoren in meinem Teich entdeckt habe, entspricht die Wasserqualität meines Teiches der Gütequalität II.
Bitterlinge sind "freundliche" Fische, die sich größtenteils von Mückenlarven u. ä. ernähren. sie sind unscheinbar, wühlen den Teichgrund nicht auf. Dafür sind sie allerdings relaativ unscheinbar.
Hoffe, dir mit diesen Angaben erstmal gedient zu haben
willst du noch mehr wissen, kann ich dir noch ein paar Links geben. 
LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hi Tina,

vielen Dank für deine Umstände. 

Das hört sich ja schonmal sehr gut an ... da kann man ja schon über einen "Nur-Bitterlings-Besatz" nachdenken. Ich kann die Tierchen halt nur ausm Zoo. Dort sehen sie immer sehr hübsch aus.

Was meinst du, kann ich auch Bitterlinge in einem kleineren Teich (3mx3m) hältern. Der Teich wäre nämlich für unsern Vorgarten  und ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das Wasserparadies auf Stückle.


Über weitere Links und Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2004)

Hi, Sebastian,

ich denke, prinzipiell schon. Allerdings hängt das auch von der Teichtiefe ab. Hat er zumindest ca. 80 cm? Wo wohnst du bzw. wie hart sind die Winter bei Euch?

Ob du Bitterlinge nur allein halten kannst, weiß ich nicht so genau. Für den großen teich kämen ja vielleicht auch noch andere Fische infrage, z. B. __ Moderlieschen. Über die weiß ich aber nicht so genau Bescheid. Wichtig ist nur, dass du keine __ Raubfische in deinen großen Teich steckst (außer bei Überbevölkerung  ) wie __ Hechte oder Goldfische. __ Stichlinge als einheimische Art sind zwar auch keine Raubfische, verfügen aber über ausgeprägtes Revierverhalten....

Ich habe meine Bitterlinge bei Hornbach gekauft. Bei denen ist die "Saison" für Bitterlinge aber zu Ende. Vielleicht wirst du in Fachgeschäften ja noch fündig. Denk dran, dass Bitterlinge Schwarmfische sind. 6 sollten vielleicht erst mal genügen.

Hier noch ein interessanter Link zu Teichmuscheln:  http://www.xfaweb.baden-wuerttemberg.de/nafaweb/berichte/pabl_02/pabl224.htm. 
Ich muss noch irgendwo noch andere haben, da muss ich aber noch mal suchen....
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2004)

Hi Tina,

der Teich im Vorgarten soll knapp 1 Meter oder sogar etwas tiefer werden. 

Zum Winter kann ich nur sagen, dass hier (nähe Stuttgart) der Winter nicht so kalt ist. Aber Schnee und Eis gibts natürlich schon.

PS: Der Link will net so ganz funktionieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2004)

Hi, Sebastian,

ich noch mal: Also Bitterlinge fressen nur manchmal Mückenlarven, fahren aber total auf Algen!!!! und abgestorbene Pflanzenteile (Detrius) ab, und sorgen so für die Reinhaltung des Wassers. Mulm wird dadurch reduziert. noch ein weiterer Pluspunkt für die Fischchen  . Für die Ausscheidung der Bitterlinge kümmern sich wiederum die __ Muscheln....Geil nicht wahr?
Hier noch 2 Links:
http://home.t-online.de/home/U.Schmitt/kaltaqua.htm (etwas mit Vorsicht zu genießen) und
www.bayern.de/lfu/natur/schutzgebietskonzepte/ ffh/steckbriefe/tiere_pflanzen/fische/1134_bitterling.htm 
Tschüs
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2004)

Jow, da war ein Punkt zuviel:
www.bayern.de/lfu/natur/schutzgebietskonzepte/ ffh/steckbriefe/tiere_pflanzen/fische/1134_bitterling.htm 
Gruß
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2004)

@ Werner

Hi,
habe gerade ne mail bekommen, dass du dich zum Thema geäußert hast. Finde sie aber nich!!!! Ist da was bei dir oder mir schiefgelaufen?
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2005)

*welche Fische für meinen Teich*

Hallo Tina,

ich bin gerade auch am überlegen was ich für Fische in meinen Teich setzten soll. Es ist bereits ein __ Goldfisch und ein __ Graskarpfen drin. Ich benötige Fische die den Teich reinigen. Viellicht kannst Du / jemand mir noch ein paar Tipps geben.

Danke und Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo Dirk,

um eines vorweg zu nehmen: Es gibt keine wirklichen "Algenvernichtungs"-fische oder -tiere im Teich. Das, was oben reinkommt, kommt auch unten wieder heraus.
Allerdings gibt es Tiere im Teich, die diesen relativ wenig belasten, denn wie schon von mir erwähnt, bevorzugen Bitterlinge Detrius, sprich abgestorbene Pflanzenteile, die sowieso zu Boden sinken würden und ggfs. den Teich damit belasten. Dasselbe gilt für Posthornschnecken und saisonal bedingt auch für Kaulquappen. Teichmuscheln filtern das Wasser und können (fast) nicht schaden. Faszinierend finde ich persönlich die Symbiose zwischen Teichmuscheln und Bitterlingen, die gegenseitig zur Vermehrung auf einander angewiesen sind. Ich persönlich liebe dieses "Naturschauspiel", auch wenn man nur relativ wenig davon sieht *gg* und sowohl die Bitterlinge recht unscheinbare, "graue" Fische sind, die bestenfalls zur Paarungszeit einen roten Bauch haben. Die __ Muscheln vergraben sich meist im Boden (Bitte bei Muschelhaltung auf mind. 10 cm Sand-/lehmboden achten, keinesfalls nur Folie oder Steine, denn sonst können sie schaden, weil sie dann gestresst sind und Stoffwechselgifte ausscheiden!!!) und sind somit auch nicht wirklich "sehenswert".

Richtig schwierig wird es, wenn du dich für Fische entscheidest, von denen vor allen Dingen die Besitzer meinen, dass sie unbedingt gefüttert werden müssten. Hier handelt es sich i. d. R. um farbige Fische, sprich Goldfische oder Koi. Die Fütterung belastet i. d. R. den Teich stark mit Nährstoffen.

*Maßgeblich* ist die Bepflanzung des Teichs, um Algenbildung bez. Eutropierung des Teiches zu verhindern, denn es sind nicht die Tiere, resp. Fische, die dir einen gesunden (und klaren Teich) schenken werden, sondern die Pflanzen. Als Faustregel gilt: je mehr, desto besser  

Viele Fische fressen gerne Pflanzen, dazu gehören Goldfische und vor allen Dingen __ Graskarpfen, wenn sie nicht gefüttert werden. :? 

Bei Koi scheint es so zu sein, dass sie alles niedermähen, was nach ihnen in den Teich kommt, während sie die Pflanzen in Ruhe lassen, die schon vor ihnen da waren. Ich weiß natürlich nun nicht, wie groß dein teich ist und ob er schon ausreichend bepflanzt ist. Zugegebenermaßen kenne ich mich mit goldfischen und Graskarpfen auch nicht wirklich aus. Wenn es aber der Fall sein sollte, dass du deine beiden Fische füttern möchtest (oder gar musst), so kann ich dir nur  _Repositionspflanzen_ empfehlen, die die überschüssigen Nährstoffe in deinem Teich so gut wie möglich aufnehmen, damit ein eutropher Teich und somit Algenwachstum weitgehend unterbunden wird.

Ich hoffe, ich habe dir geholfen, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht wirklich die Antwort war, die du dir von mir erhofft hast.

Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------

